# Heading to the range.



## IKE (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm headed to the outdoor range / gun club I belong to for a little shooting at daybreak this morning for a couple of hours.

I plan on taking my fairly recent acquired 6" Ruger Security Six .357 Mag that I use for my avatar along with my 5.5" Ruger Redhawk .44 Magnum.

 

I only live about five minutes from the range and I almost always have the range completely to myself early weekday mornings.


----------



## Mondays child (Jun 7, 2017)

Wow that looks like a heavy duty weapon. 
I would love to hold a gun like that just to feel the weight and maybe the chance to fire it just once.
We are not allowed guns in the UK but I would like a replica if I could get one but I think there are rules about that too.


----------

